# well done kami 3rd at the finals



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

title says it all


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats mate!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Top result mate, well done!


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

congrats


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

He was sitting behind me, he looked great up there, very nice physique :thumb:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

well done mate

dave i hoped you liked my txt report


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Kami.

Nice meeting Gary.


----------



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

Well done Kami. You achieved what you said you would do, which was to better last years 4th. I know you set out to win as that's the whole point of the game but 3rd is still a great result. Congratulations and safe journey home, speak soon.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Maasai said:


> Congrats Kami. Thought by yesterdays play by play he would be looking at second but thirds still a great result.
> 
> Whats this lump they are talking about on Denis Doronin?


looked like he had one of those bum implants! or a massive swelling

IMHO no IDEA how someone with such an obvious flaw got into 2nd place:confused1: never saw that one coming, everyone thought it was between harry and kami- harry ridiculously peeled and with the bulk on top, but kami with the shape and more than shredded enough (both had striated glutes)

Kami's legs were actually bigger than harry's:whistling: :whistling: but obviously upper body more important:whistling:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> well done mate
> 
> dave i hoped you liked my txt report


no it was useless your getting beasted next time i see ya


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

here's a quick pic of kami (2nd from left) 2nd place guy 3rd from left


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

imo Kami looks better than all 3...


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

harry ogg who won is not in that pic- harry was by far the biggest and also better condition than kami on day 1. Although kami's shape and symmetry are far superior according to many people. Im sure harry himself would admit his legs dont match up to his huge upper body. Harry is a great guy by the way so i'm not trying to get personal. Even with my bias to kami i could see that with harrys muscularity it could go either way.. Didnt even notice the guy who came 2nd tbh (dennis) except for the swelling /lump on his glute...

Day 2 kami was dryer and had resolved an issue he had on day 1 with his glaze, while harry was slightly less sharp. Dennis (who came 2nd) said to kami backstage that he knew kami had him beaten that time.Thats why the 3rd place came as a bit of a disappointment .However it didnt seem they were even judged on day 2- there was no comparisons in the quarter turns- only in the muscularity poses which would seem that musculaity was counted over symmetry- either that or day 1 scores counted, which is purported not to be the case. Kami is happy with his 3rd place though. :beer:


----------



## Denis Doronin (May 16, 2010)

GBLiz said:


> Day 2 kami was dryer and had resolved an issue he had on day 1 with his glaze, while harry was slightly less sharp. Dennis (who came 2nd) said to kami backstage that he knew kami had him beaten that time.Thats why the 3rd place came as a bit of a disappointment .However it didnt seem they were even judged on day 2- there was no comparisons in the quarter turns- only in the muscularity poses which would seem that musculaity was counted over symmetry- either that or day 1 scores counted, which is purported not to be the case. Kami is happy with his 3rd place though. :beer:


I never said that to Kami that Kami had me beaten that time , you talking rubish...


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

only saying what he told me Denis......maybe he misinterpreted what you said, or heard what he wanted to hear...

as i said above you passed under the radar for me as i was looking at kami and harry...thats why i didnt notice you coming up as a threat....ive asked for HONEST views not just mine and kami's friends and the completely impartial answers ive had have been that the top 3 could have gone eithe way and im more than happy knowing that was the case, much bette than everyone telling me kami should have come higher. I still feel the classic class wasnt judged the way it should be (symmetry) but in that i dont mean YOUR placing, there were some good classic physiques in the top 3 of each class, and some NOT so-classic physiques IMO.....and thats whats had me riled....I dont have you down as one of the 'not classic' ones


----------



## Denis Doronin (May 16, 2010)

:beer:



GBLiz said:


> only saying what he told me Denis......maybe he misinterpreted what you said, or heard what he wanted to hear...
> 
> as i said above you passed under the radar for me as i was looking at kami and harry...thats why i didnt notice you coming up as a threat....ive asked for HONEST views not just mine and kami's friends and the completely impartial answers ive had have been that the top 3 could have gone eithe way and im more than happy knowing that was the case, much bette than everyone telling me kami should have come higher. I still feel the classic class wasnt judged the way it should be (symmetry) but in that i dont mean YOUR placing, there were some good classic physiques in the top 3 of each class, and some NOT so-classic physiques IMO.....and thats whats had me riled....I dont have you down as one of the 'not classic' ones


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Denis sorry I may have misheard what you said to me as I was dissapointed at that time and my head was running 100mph. You have a great physique bro and you did well, I'm happy to be in the top 3 as initially that was my plan at the beginning of the year, so all in all it ended well.

Also thanks for everybody's support and congrats for me. I'm hanging up my trunks and taking a break, and will continue to bodybuild and enjoy it just as I did when I started out.

Personally (am speaking my mind here) I think the judges need to retrain and take a long hard look at the classic class rules and criteria, it is the older judges who are stuck in their ways who are destroying the classic class because they cant be ****d to adhere to the rules that they themselves have set FFS! Hopefully with each new trained judge like bigbear21(Dave) they will be confident to know what they will be looking for in the classic class competitor, not just a muscle bound medler.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey kami, i'd be careful with the broadside towards the judges, whilst i agree with peoples comments and points of view etc i think its never wise to bite the hands that feed you.

all you can do is be the best you can and hope the criteria matches like everyone else.

as liz said to me on the weekend, for every person pleased, there are 15-20 who feel they have been shafted in each class


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

I know what your saying Aaron, but thats me done with competing and tbh I feel that I dont need to restrict my phrasing when I'm voicing MY opinion about a class that is getting it so wrong.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

I dont think people should bite their tongue if we want to achieve a good relationship between the UKBFF and competitors. And its not a rant against all judges - We spoke with a few judges through the year who were incredibly helpful to kami and also seemed to be totally in tune with what classic was all about. Then at the finals it seemed to be all changed. There were no comparison of the symmetry round on sunday for example, how can symmetry be the focus when the only judging for the final outcome was on the muscularity? I know this sounds like bitter lemons but we both have taken a strong interest in this class and the way we feel applies to the short class aswell- totally nothing to do with Kami's placing.

FROM THE RULES:

Men's Classic-Bodybuilding is considered as a new discipline in response to the increasing

demand for competitions for men who prefer, unlike bodybuilders, to develop a less muscular, yet

athletic and aesthetically pleasing physique. In Men's Classic-Bodybuilding, the emphasis is

placed on a muscular athletic-looking physique, assessed by comparisons of four quarter turns,

7 compulsory poses and athletic ability, assessed during a bodybuilder like routine.

3. The physique should be assessed as to the level of overall muscle tone, achieved through

athletic endeavours.

The muscle groups should have a round and firm appearance with a small amount of body fat.

4. The assessment should also take into consideration the tightness and tone of the skin. The

skin tone should be smooth and healthy in appearance.

5. The judge's assessment of the athlete's physique should include the athlete's entire

presentation, from the moment he walks onstage until the moment he walks offstage. At all times

the male body- fitness competitor must be viewed with the emphasis on a "healthy, fit, athleticlooking

muscular physique, in an attractively presented total package".

From this we see a few things: a small amount of bodyfat is allowable (i interpret this as the most 'peeled' should not necessaily be rewaded simply for being the most peeled)

The competitor should look athletic and fit.....now i dont mean to insult harry because as said befoe Harry is a great guy, but he has health issues and finds it hard to walk without a stick. More respect to harry for being able to get up on stage, but Is he in an appropriate class if it needs to show athleticism?

In the short Class Trevor Chung certainly did not look the picture of health, again no personal disrespect to trevor as i understand he also has health issues, and he is a great guy too, but isnt the aim of classics to get away from the distended stomachs? The blockiness of his abs may have looked ok in another class but it just seemed wrong to me, and he placed 2nd over a very athletic, well conditioned symmetrical physique

For the record , kami stopping competing is nothing to do with thowing his toys out of the pram- he had decided even before the qualifier that this was his final shot- he wanted to place top 3 - he did- job done. Doesnt stop us wanting the class to progress and be better.

if i could play a role within the ukbff rather than whinge from a distance, i would. but i dont think i would be a good judge across all classes- only those i have taken a vested interest in - the ladies fitness classes and classic.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Quick shot of Kami AND Harry

















Fivos


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

just seen the score sheets... ok. now i could understand (if not agree with) harry winning on points due to being the heaviest and most conditioned, but even those with less bias than me see that harry's upper body is significantly out of propotion so why is he first across the board on symmetry? You could also argue that kami needs more on his upper body (although IMO that is not as significant an imbalance) so surely that leave denis top for that round as he has no noticeable imbalance of upper and lower?

same with trevor vs terry in the short, did i miss some symmetry issue with terry???


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

not biting the hand that feeds??? incredible bulk are u taking the p**s???

its the ukbff who bite the hand that feeds....... it dictates to athletes who they can and cant compete for, dictates which tan they can wear, bans them from doing guest spots at other shows, stops athletes doing dvd/videos with non ukbff affliliates, all this without ever singning a contract with the ukbff and then they still take the membership money from them....

the athletes feed the ukbff, not the other way around... no athletes, no ukbff...simple

steve


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Fivos...Harry easily has Kami beat in that pic, turn him to the side and it might be a different story HOWEVER......

...i am shutting up on this cos im getting sick of the sound of my own voice:ban: :ban: :rockon:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Liz I actually decided not to compete at the finals this year due to the reason you highlighted before, I am really not sure what the judges are looking for in the Classics so I decided to concentrate 100% on bulking up for the Inters in 2012 so I can just aim to get big all over and shredded.

I looked at it like the judges that judge the classics judge the other classes too so it will be judgeded the same just with a height/weight ratio.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought that the judging throughout, including the Classics was based on size over shape, so I'm not surprised that Kami is upset as Harry's legs from the side and rear were poor.

However, I'm not fan of Kami's physique and thought on Saturday that his condition let him down, but come Sunday he was ripped to shreds and deserved a top 3 place, although I thought the bloke who came 2nd from where I was sitting should have won.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey kami, i'd be careful with the broadside towards the judges, whilst i agree with peoples comments and points of view etc i think its never wise to bite the hands that feed you.
> 
> all you can do is be the best you can and hope the criteria matches like everyone else.
> 
> as liz said to me on the weekend, for every person pleased, there are 15-20 who feel they have been shafted in each class


Thinking about future placings by any chance??

I totally agree people should be free to express an opinion,yet again the judges don't even seem to reading from the same book let alone the same page


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

GBLiz said:


> Fivos...Harry easily has Kami beat in that pic, turn him to the side and it might be a different story HOWEVER......
> 
> ...i am shutting up on this cos im getting sick of the sound of my own voice:ban: :ban: :rockon:


I actually used that pic as it's shows Kami's symmetry and proportions.

Fivos


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

A massive difference in scores:confused1: but not in shape / condition:confused1:

Maybe everyone should start promoting UKBFF events:whistling:

I'm being a cnt so just ignore me:lol:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Fivos said:


> I actually used that pic as it's shows Kami's symmetry and proportions.
> 
> Fivos


ahh, see i noticed he is holding his shoulder really crap in that pic..i wasnt there to shout at him backstage lol...i am his biggest critic as well as biggest supporter:rolleyes:

whoops i meant to shut up


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

britbull said:


> Thinking about future placings by any chance??
> 
> I totally agree people should be free to express an opinion,yet again the judges don't even seem to reading from the same book let alone the same page





stevie flynn said:


> not biting the hand that feeds??? incredible bulk are u taking the p**s???
> 
> its the ukbff who bite the hand that feeds....... it dictates to athletes who they can and cant compete for, dictates which tan they can wear, bans them from doing guest spots at other shows, stops athletes doing dvd/videos with non ukbff affliliates, all this without ever singning a contract with the ukbff and then they still take the membership money from them....
> 
> ...


easy tigers.... if we are throwing about the 'its my opinion' then respect the fact i have mine.

i believe whilst it is correct people should be able to voice their opinion i know that things wont change over night, let alone in a competing year.

Thinking of future placings? i'm the guy who tows the line and makes of it what it is... all you can do is be your best on stage and hope its what the judges are looking for. I try my hardest to stay out of politics and that side as it decreases my enjoyment from it all.

whilst i will admit things are far from perfect, i know if i got too deep into the political side id grow very bitter quickly and it detracts from the day.

no different to other sports where this happens.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I think the fact that the guy walks with a stick has absoloutly jack to do with weather he looks athletic on stage.

just because he has an injury or what ever it is means nothing at all. dont think thats a good point to raise at all but thats just my opinion


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

hilly said:


> I think the fact that the guy walks with a stick has absoloutly jack to do with weather he looks athletic on stage.
> 
> just because he has an injury or what ever it is means nothing at all. dont think thats a good point to raise at all but thats just my opinion


ok i respect that and i dont mean to be below the belt but it does affect harry's fluidity of posing and the only reason i bring it up is that the posing routine is supposed to be JUDGED...as the fitness routines are. ....but do we see any scoring on the judges sheet for the posing routine? no...


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

increbidle bulk, wots this easy tigers stuff your spouting?? you advise people not to have a go at judges, who are u to tell athletes wot to do?

could it be because you happen to be a moderator on another forum u feel that u have transferable powers...lol

please explain to me how the ukbff feed the athletes then? enlighten me on your ''opinion'' by giving examples...which inturn would dis-prove the examples i listed..

steve


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

some bitterness in here i thinks!! 

congrats on 3rd m8.I think you had the highest placing on this board ..no?

I think the classic class is a hard one to judge within a body building event due to the bigger the better mentality.

which is the basics of the sport.IMO


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

round 2 said:


> some bitterness in here i thinks!!
> 
> congrats on 3rd m8.I think you had the highest placing on this board ..no?
> 
> ...


in all honestly yes, bitterness on my part more than kami, prob cos i had to go through hell living with him:cursing: :cursing: only to see it judged without taking into account everything in the criteria he had worked to show. i'm getting towards the 'fcuk it' stage though 

But i have felt JUST as strongly about the way the short classic class was judged the same way, where nobody i have any connection with was taking part, so i can say that my comments are fuelled just as much by genuine frustration over the judging not adhering to criteria.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bite the hand that feeds you? :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jez guys this was supposed to be a congratulatory thread!

i can tell you one thing both body fitness and classic have problems, the ukbbf know they have problems with judging consistency within these classes its just down to what they choose to do about it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Dan92 said:


> fair enough but you cant just keep stum like a pussy and expect changes to happen.


People whining about change, that's a new concept, how it working out for everyone? Still nothing changed? Yeah, thought so.

You are the optimist, i am the realist.



stevie flynn said:


> increbidle bulk, wots this easy tigers stuff your spouting?? you advise people not to have a go at judges, who are u to tell athletes wot to do?
> 
> could it be because you happen to be a moderator on another forum u feel that u have transferable powers...lol
> 
> ...


Easy tigers = chill out and take a step back.

Having a pop at me does jack, i just hold the exact opposite opinion of what you do, easy target i guess.

News to me about being a moderator also, care to enlighten me?

Transferable powers? How old are you, 5?

Bite the hand that feeds you, no the UKBFF do not put food on the table but they are at the end of the day, the judge and jury of how you are marked and rewarded on stage.

Venting the spleen about how bad the judging is, how judges need to change, and how criterias need to change, IMO does little for the athlete if UKBFF reps do stumble across this.

"Hi, i called you all [insert derogatory description here] a few months back, can i have 1st place please?"

*Yes i do feel the athletes need a voice to express their concerns and to clarify points on any given subject.* This example in this thread is not the method to use, it just smacks of sour grapes and bitterness.

Diplomacy is often lost on the forums, people just see it as a place to vent ignoring the fact its in the public domain and easily read by anyone.

OK, take this view point....

If an athlete vents his frustration at the judges, their failings and announces that he wont be back.... but returns in 2011 (they always come back).

If it is true that due to criterias not being used for scoring and based on 'judges personal preference' (what seems to be hinted at in here)...

Do you think he will place better if the federation/judges/judges in question were to stumble on this? Use your own logic.

As stated before, either try and find more diplomatic ways to express concerns and frustrations or expect to be ignored.

You guys carry on like this is the only sport or federation etc that has this issue.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

So in brief IB, what you are effectively saying is that if a competitor voices a negative opinion towards judging standards and criteria,

that effectively next time they choose to compete they would probably be marked down based on their views and not flaws in physique???

So you are pretty much saying judging is political and personal and corruption exists???

Well, I never knew that, but thanks for the confirmation 



Incredible Bulk said:


> People whining about change, that's a new concept, how it working out for everyone? Still nothing changed? Yeah, thought so.
> 
> You are the optimist, i am the realist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> So in brief IB, what you are effectively saying is that if a competitor voices a negative opinion towards judging standards and criteria,
> 
> that effectively next time they choose to compete they would probably be marked down based on their views and not flaws in physique???
> 
> ...


i didnt say that at all joe, but thats what others are effectivley hinting at and i am using their own argument against them. As i said, using their own logic...

nice try though lol :laugh:

i dont think there is corruption, just sour grapes


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i didnt say that at all joe, but thats what others are effectivley hinting at and i am using their own argument against them. As i said, using their own logic...
> 
> nice try though lol :laugh:
> 
> i dont think there is corruption, just sour grapes


No you def intimated that if judges were to stumble onto this thread it would most prob effect future placings

I would highlight the paragraph but on my gay iPhone on bog lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ps

and if this is in fact your view, I do hope you dint have aspirations of becoming a future judge as obviously you would not be able to seperate physique from personality, so I would call your credentials personally into question

Just saying like


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> No you def intimated that if judges were to stumble onto this thread it would most prob effect future placings
> 
> I would highlight the paragraph but on my gay iPhone on bog lol


lol, iphones..gotta love em...

i'll quote what i said then



Incredible Bulk said:


> If an athlete vents his frustration at the judges, their failings and announces that he wont be back.... but returns in 2011 (they always come back).
> 
> *If it is true that due to criterias not being used for scoring and based on 'judges personal preference' (what seems to be hinted at in here)...*
> 
> ...


And i will restate, i dont think there is corruption at all.

Hence my wording - 'if it was true' and 'what seems to be hinted at here' and to use their own logic in their own argument



jw007 said:


> ps
> 
> and if this is in fact your view, I do hope you dint have aspirations of becoming a future judge as obviously you would not be able to seperate physique from personality, so I would call your credentials personally into question
> 
> Just saying like


No aspirations what so ever, its a thankless job where you **** waaaaay more people off than you please.

No thanks!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

IB..in spite of having a mouthful of sour grapes (i do, i admit it) i am an idealist and i refuse to believe that a panel of 7 judges conspire against somebody....i dont think politics played a part, i think its interpretation of the criteria and also the fact that things werent judged that i 'thought' were meant to be (i.e emphasis on symmetry and the posing). i have asked a judge for feedback so i can get some understanding instead of scratching my head and wondering wtf happened..very possibly he will explain to me how harry and trevors strengths were so far ahead of the rest they won even with their weaknesses. i dont believe that questioning things would cause a competitor to be marked down the next year that is just crazy? ??

as already said the reason why kami and i HAVE been open with our feelings is because we have nothing to lose unlike people who feel they have to toe the line. And only peace of mind to gain, if someone tells me I am talking sh!t and explains why!

he's not competing again which was decided many months ago, regardless if he had come 1st, 3rd or last, believe me the marriage and business cannot take it any more!!!! the placing IF ANYTHING made me want him to try again, not stop, but we have lifes to lead outside competing...so enoughs enough

we both wish to remain fully involved in the sport and will support the classic class and really hope it heads in the right direction, we have seen too many people disillusioned with it. The same has been the case for the bodyfitness class which i thought this year was much less controversial- (in the criteria and 'look' rewarded). people standing up and saying their piece moved that forward and i think the same will happen for classics in the coming years. The same as i would fight for or question any perceived injustice in the fitness class (if it happened) because that class is my baby!! The competitors are scared to stand up but i'm not scared i have a strong attachment with the UKBFF and i couldnt abandon it even if i wanted to! This doesnt mean i wont question question question until i get clarity


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Liz 

Kami is a good bodybuilder and i wouldn't want him hanging up his posing trunks.

I can understand areas off the stage need more attention though and wish you both all the best.

Have you written to the UKBFF? I know most including myself dislikes writing letters and emails with the potential prospect of them being ignored but its one method of opening communication.

Is there a formal route for athletes to voice and express their opinions?

If not, how can this be started and recognized by the UKBFF? (open question to all)

Answers i dont have that someone else might do, i dont know.

Have you had a reply from the head judge?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Bite the hand that feeds you!!!! LMFAO.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey Liz
> 
> Kami is a good bodybuilder and i wouldn't want him hanging up his posing trunks.
> 
> ...


i have written to one judge, who didnt judge that class but will reply to me when he has seen photos and can give me an opinion. not ideal but anything from the judges will help clarify things im sure. As there are classic competitors right now asking if they need to stop training legs to keep their weight down, and bulk up as much as possible on top to have a chance of winning. For all we know that is the 'look' that the judges genuinely find the most aesthetically appealing. Its a pity the UKBFF dont write a report to go with the scoring so we can see the why's aswell as a load of numbers.

The same for the women, if someone wins and she happen to be the leanest, people think its because she was lean, and everyone jumps on the 'how lean should we be' bandwagon. A report might say 'too lean but had the best shape and size so she won in spite of it'

I doubt they have time for that though.

i thought James was supposed to be a bit of a mediator with ukbff?


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

dont complete in classics then? just saying.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

from the front, harry has it over kami and there doesnt look much in it on legs size. Turn to th side though and the depth is there with kami and not with harry. From the back, harrys back was outstanding, but Kami has that silly small waist and natural broad bone structure that give a classic taperd look.

To me its hard to judge the top three

It does slightly worry me for the future as i hope to break top 6. I have biger legs than most on the stage and a smaller upper half. Legs are heavy lumos of meat as GBLiz says. DO the judges want me to be back more balanced or do they want me shifting some bulk from bottom to the top?

I think the full weekend all decisions that were tight ended up coming down to the same thing - they went more for the size than the shape, balance and condition. that was the overall outcome of the full weekend and well fair enough if thats what they want!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

if you win you ask no questions?to give up because you thought you

should have won,thats not very clever is it...ask yourselves

why you didnt win the class and do something about it,thats

what a bb does...blaming the judges is weak imo,your

obviously lacking in some areas,take a year or 2 out

and come back stronger.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> i have written to one judge, who didnt judge that class but will reply to me when he has seen photos and can give me an opinion. not ideal but anything from the judges will help clarify things im sure. As there are classic competitors right now asking if they need to stop training legs to keep their weight down, and bulk up as much as possible on top to have a chance of winning. For all we know that is the 'look' that the judges genuinely find the most aesthetically appealing. Its a pity the UKBFF dont write a report to go with the scoring so we can see the why's aswell as a load of numbers.
> 
> The same for the women, if someone wins and she happen to be the leanest, people think its because she was lean, and everyone jumps on the 'how lean should we be' bandwagon. A report might say 'too lean but had the best shape and size so she won in spite of it'
> 
> ...


Its a start 

I'll be interested to see the reply if you wouldnt mind forwarding it on? 

James does speak to the UKBFF with issues but he is also a very busy man so doesnt have time to look at every thread on other forums (this thread title wouldnt flag his attention), might be worth while to throw him a PM or email outlining what you have stated here?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

In any case

Seems classic class already has clear demarcation line about what a physique should look like..

Below is what "classic" should be so seems NO ONE in classic class looked anything like that


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Liz and Kami

what a fukcing bitter pair you are stop crying and Kami if you trained and dieted as hard as Harry and Dennis then you prob would ave won.

As the title goes

WELL DONE KAMI 3RD AT THE FINALS

(for being the worst loser 2010) 1st PLACE

sorry had to write this after reading all the pish


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

notnil21 said:


> Liz and Kami
> 
> what a fukcing bitter pair you are stop crying and Kami if you trained and dieted as hard as Harry and Dennis then you prob would ave won.
> 
> ...


 :beer: i agree i have gone on far too much now, got carried away with the debate and now definitely shutting up.

well done to harry, dennis and kami. with feedback and clarification the guys kami is prepping will be able to plan for the coming years:thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> In any case
> 
> Seems classic class already has clear demarcation line about what a physique should look like..
> 
> Below is what "classic" should be so seems NO ONE in classic class looked anything like that


Joe is that from another Country's Classic Class using the criteria we have in place in the UK?

If so, you're right no one came close


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Man I need to lose some wieght (off calfs prefferably) and get into classics and hump some ass

:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Simon m said:


> Joe is that from another Country's Classic Class using the criteria we have in place in the UK?
> 
> If so, you're right no one came close


2007 world classic champs mate:thumbup1:

I dont like the classic look per se, But fck me look at the winner, immense:thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> 2007 world classic champs mate:thumbup1:
> 
> I dont like the classic look per se, But fck me look at the winner, immense:thumbup1:


 That's the Zane look though, which is great on it's own but in open competion doesn't cut it.

I quite like the Classics as I'm from the 80's, plus I think it's a good way to grow the sport


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

From where I sat the judging was very strange . The physiques were not balanced and a lot were very top heavy .

The winner was shredded and so others have no complaint on that score

Kami had an amazing V taper ...but Im sorry having your name on your hoody is a little sad unless your last name is Cutler


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Man I need to lose some wieght (off calfs prefferably) and get into classics and hump some ass
> 
> :lol:


Yes you do need to lose some weight Ramsey off you're fat ****

Then join Nabba as its more suited for your i struggle to diet and not good enough for UKBFF look:thumb:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Gym-pig said:


> From where I sat the judging was very strange . The physiques were not balanced and a lot were very top heavy .
> 
> The winner was shredded and so others have no complaint on that score
> 
> Kami had an amazing V taper ...but Im sorry having your name on your hoody is a little sad unless your last name is Cutler


 That did make me laugh as well. Not as much as the mupet who kissed his guns, he was a proper tool


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

notnil21 said:


> Yes you do need to lose some weight Ramsey off you're fat ****
> 
> Then join Nabba as its more suited for your i struggle to diet and not good enough for UKBFF look:thumb:


 :lol:

I don't struggle to diet mate, I'm LAZY - big difference :lol:

Still do better than a lot so :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

All good :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

whats with all the personal attacks?

want to say a few things

3rd at a british final is not losing!

Kamis is taking time off to spend with his family, not because of his placing i asked him months ago what if he won the british and got invited to europe and he said he wouldnt do it if he qualified the finals would be as far as he goes

He is not winging about his palcing but seeking clarification about judging criteria as it does not match the class description

Liz is supporting her husband and yes got a bit carried away but personally its good to see someone standing by their partner so strongly

i would like to see pics of the haters just to see how superior their physiques are


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Having Haterz is part of bodybuilding. Your not even a real bodybuilder unless you have at least 2 people who hate you for it. This is a well established fact.

:lol:

Re the pop's at the tshirts. You gotta be willing to take that on the chin


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

no problem with the t shirt pop lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> no problem with the t shirt pop lol


lol did Kami have his name on his shirt or something :confused1:

Nothing wrong with that - I was thinking about getting my gym jacket printed with my name, just so people know who I am if they want to talk to me at shows etc?

You know what it is like, you are used to looking at someone online, but when you see them in real life you are always like "is that them or isn't it" and you might not want to approach for fear of making a tit of yourself :confused1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> lol did Kami have his name on his shirt or something :confused1:
> 
> Nothing wrong with that - I was thinking about getting my gym jacket printed with my name, just so people know who I am if they want to talk to me at shows etc?
> 
> You know what it is like, you are used to looking at someone online, but when you see them in real life you are always like "is that them or isn't it" and you might not want to approach for fear of making a tit of yourself :confused1:


easy your the bloke with the fat calfs lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> easy your the bloke with the fat calfs lol


And the fat ass, apparently :lol:

That'll be that striated fat then pmsl


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

That Classic winner Joe posted has soem serious condition. Did anybody at the UKBFF finals come close to that condition?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> And the fat ass, apparently :lol:
> 
> That'll be that striated fat then pmsl


well im officially the fat bloke in the background so do ya wanna be fat together


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> whats with all the personal attacks?
> 
> want to say a few things
> 
> ...


but that would be the same as asking a judge to get his top off after critiquing your physique. no?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> but that would be the same as asking a judge to get his top off after critiquing your physique. no?


not really judges dont get personal


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> not really judges dont get personal


i havnt read the whole thread so apart from the tracksuit top comment i havnt really seen anything personel. :thumbup1:


----------

